# Sneaky BL price rise for Australians?



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Firstly, please correct me if i am imagining things...

But I noticed today Mephiston has gone from $75 AUS to $80 AUS. When did that happen? Did you Pound/Euro/USD guys also get a slight price rise? Or are BL just further screwing their Australian customers? I hope not. 

I just worked out Australian customers are already paying $27.15 AUS or $17.97 GBP *MORE* for Mephiston than customers in England. Going off current exchange rates Mephiston should cost $52.85 AUS, yet we are charged $80. It's actually become cheaper for me to have someone in England buy my BL books for me off the BL website and then post them to me in Australia. That's how bad BL have got with ripping off their Australian customers. I have contacted them numerous times regarding this and all i get is the 'regional pricing matrix' response. Which is just utter nonsense.

To help illustrate my point on how bad things have gotten, please refer to these prices for Mephiston for all you non-Australian's.

What you pay ---> What you WOULD pay if you were Australian

$35 GBP ---> $53 GBP :shok:
$50 EUR ---> $63 EUR :angry:
$60 USD ---> $84 USD :hang1:

And yes, im aware this isn't my first thread on BL pricing inadequacies. :blush:


----------



## dickie bell (Jul 8, 2012)

I suppose they could possibly say that by printing in the UK which I assume they do the rise in price might cover shipping costs and what not , its that same old argument how much are you willing to pay ,look on the bright side at least you can claim the tax back on them


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Are they printed in the UK tho' ?

I'd be willing to bet that they are printed in China, just like the rulebooks are.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

You are not the only one who got a sneaky price rise... At least for me the price has risen from 45€ to 50€, which means they can go fuck themselves. Wont buy it anymore, its not as if I could justify the price to start of with, but increasing it even more and thinking they will just get my money anyways? Hell no.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Price was already too high. Don't buy it and show 'em a lesson.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

dickie bell said:


> I suppose they could possibly say that by printing in the UK which I assume they do the rise in price might cover shipping costs and what not


Free shipping is free shipping. Building shipping into the cost of the item to certain regions defeats the point of even calling it free shipping as you actually did pay for the shipping.

Shipping. :laugh:


----------



## serghe (Apr 6, 2011)

that's why I buy my books from bookdepository, the price for new release is unbelieveable low. And I have enough books to read, so I can wait for that extra 2-3 weeks for the book to be released and send to me via bookdepository. As a consumer, if I can pay $11 for a new release book from bookdepository, I will not pay $20 to buy it directly from blacklibrary.


----------



## dickie bell (Jul 8, 2012)

Brother Subtle said:


> Free shipping is free shipping. Building shipping into the cost of the item to certain regions defeats the point of even calling it free shipping as you actually did pay for the shipping.
> 
> Shipping. :laugh:


not sure i explained myself properly , i meant if the books are printed in the uk maybe they increase the price slightly for sending stock to Australia and still give free shipping to customers, if that makes any sense :blush:


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

serghe said:


> that's why I buy my books from bookdepository, the price for new release is unbelieveable low. And I have enough books to read, so I can wait for that extra 2-3 weeks for the book to be released and send to me via bookdepository. As a consumer, if I can pay $11 for a new release book from bookdepository, I will not pay $20 to buy it directly from blacklibrary.


As do I Serghe! BD is the best! However, with Mephiston and many other news BL releases (Heresy hardbacks) this has become impossible to use as they are BL exclusives and can only be bought from the BL website. Bugger!


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Brother Subtle said:


> Free shipping is free shipping. Building shipping into the cost of the item to certain regions defeats the point of even calling it free shipping as you actually did pay for the shipping.
> 
> Shipping. :laugh:


I think it's a pretty standard business tactic that "Free Shipping" means "Shipping included in purchase price." :grin:


----------



## serghe (Apr 6, 2011)

Brother Subtle said:


> As do I Serghe! BD is the best! However, with Mephiston and many other news BL releases (Heresy hardbacks) this has become impossible to use as they are BL exclusives and can only be bought from the BL website. Bugger!


Well, with the money we saved from buying books from BD (sometimes we saved almost 50% on RPP), maybe we can afford to buy a few BL exclusives titles. :laugh:


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

serghe said:


> Well, with the money we saved from buying books from BD (sometimes we saved almost 50% on RPP), maybe we can afford to buy a few BL exclusives titles. :laugh:


I agree. I save over 50% buying from BD, BL hardbacks. $42 from BL direct, $20-$21 from BD. In fact last week I got Priests of Mars for $19 (hardback) delivered!!!


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Ive created a facebook group regarding this. Please join and read my 'About' its very detailed. Pass it onto any of your fellow 40k friends too. UNITE AGAINST GREED!

http://www.facebook.com/groups/325386634230202


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Good article by Kotaku on how GW/BL are ripping off Australian's. Have a read, it may surprise you.

http://www.kotaku.com.au/2013/04/th...ds-to-monopolise-the-online-sale-of-products/

Dont forget, if you agree join my facebook group in my sig.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

It's a pretty simplistic run down tho' really only talks about currency conversion rates and doesn't take into account varying market prices, postage and standards of living.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Magpie_Oz said:


> It's a pretty simplistic run down tho' really only talks about currency conversion rates and doesn't take into account varying market prices, postage and standards of living.


I'm not being rude, but name one international company that sets regional prices via standards of living. Also, postage is free now all over the world and this pricing matrix was in effect before free postage anyway.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Brother Subtle said:


> I'm not being rude, but name one international company that sets regional prices via standards of living.


All of them? 

Dell Inspiron 15

USA $349.99
Oz $499

and that's from the Dell Online Shop

?????????????????????


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

This is the great Australian technology rip off. Just this week the House of Representatives asked many US technology companies Apple, Microsoft and Adobe why Australia pays so much more than the rest of the world for their technology products. In the end... They couldn't give a rational answer... Sound familiar?

Read this:
http://mobile.news.com.au/technolog...prices-australia/story-fn5lic6c-1226602766888

Even Microsoft just admitted they charge us more for no real reason... Well they do give reasons, but they are laughable.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Yep and every other business does exactly the same.
It's actually why we have a high standard of living.

It's an issue that extends beyond GW/BL


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

The argument continues... it all doesn't really matter we can see that australia isn't doing quite so well the costs are higher if this is due to price inflation or shipping costs.


----------

